# How to activate FSC??



## Mozo (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello I have F30 with replaced CIC. VIN is same in CIC like car, but navigation section is grey. How to enable navigation with E-sys? I read out:

E-Sys => Comfort Mode => FSC => Select "Check FSC Status" and get:

--> Read the state from "2" ECU(s) <--

EPS[DiagAddress=48(0x30)]
WBAXXXXXXXXXXXXX (My VIN here)
RootCertStatus not available
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 131(0x83)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available

HU_CIC[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBA3B3C53DF535145
RootCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 23(0x17)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 25(0x19)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 27(0x1B)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 155(0x9B)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 45(0x2D)
UpgradeIndex 5(0x05)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus not available

As far as I understand I should make AppID 27(0x1B) enable, as this address is for navigation Enabler, but how do I do it? Please shed a light, thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I replied to your same PM.


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

*FSCStatus rejected*



shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM.


Hello,
I have the same problem like the guy bevor,
My CAR is an e91 3,0xd ( original without an navi ) i have change the Radio in an nbt from x6 ( 06/2014 )
And i can't klick on the Navigation,
On esys stay " FSCStatus rejected "

Can you help me to ?

Regards Jörg


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

db800hdse said:


> Hello,
> I have the same problem like the guy bevor,
> My CAR is an e91 3,0xd ( original without an navi ) i have change the Radio in an nbt from x6 ( 06/2014 )
> And i can't klick on the Navigation,
> ...


And do you have an Emulator / Activation Module connected to your NBT?


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes 
WLAN has the Same Problem 

But the other things are funktion


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

db800hdse said:


> Yes
> WLAN has the Same Problem
> 
> But the other things are funktion


Post the results of Check FSC staus back here.


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full 
FSCStatus rejected
FSCcertStatus accepted 

AppID 222(0xDe)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x1)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCcertStatus accepted 

AppID 159(0x9f)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x1)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCcertStatus accepted 

The Rest i don't see at this Time, but i must work sorry

But i now that the other id's
Not rejected, the other id's are mit available 
Like AppID 111(06x6F)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

db800hdse said:


> UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
> SWTType SWTclassic full
> FSCStatus rejected
> FSCcertStatus accepted
> ...


What is the first AppID? You cut it off.

6F is Sat Radio. ARe you in North America?


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

It is mit readable in my pickture sorry


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

Ist in the other pickture 

App id 158(0x9E)


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

An guy from Mini has say
"You need to reload all fsc codes in NBT"
Is this right?
How i can do this ?
already not only what to do when old go?


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry no i come from germany
My Brother bring it from canada to me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

db800hdse said:


> Ist in the other pickture
> 
> App id 158(0x9E)





db800hdse said:


> An guy from Mini has say
> "You need to reload all fsc codes in NBT"
> Is this right?
> How i can do this ?
> already not only what to do when old go?





db800hdse said:


> Sorry no i come from germany
> My Brother bring it from canada to me


For Navigation only, you need A0, DE, and A9 FSC Codes Accepted. Your DE is Rejected, and you have not provided status for A0 nor A9, but I assume they are Rejected as well.

Either Emulator is Bad, or you wrote new VIN to NBT, and now NBT VIN and the FSC Codes inside it are mismatched. So is NBT VIN still the original Donor VIN?


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

No, the adapter I had before that was too old.
If I'm nbt the adapter to a completely new which was delivered 2 months ago everything goes

the seller of consumeretrofit it has just bestätitg, I would like to play a rauscopieren and new fsc

I will use the programs esys and tool 32 it took me 1 year to encode the nbt

do you have a link for me please where I can be well-read?

Thanks vor help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

db800hdse said:


> No, the adapter I had before that was too old.
> If I'm nbt the adapter to a completely new which was delivered 2 months ago everything goes
> 
> the seller of consumeretrofit it has just bestätitg, I would like to play a rauscopieren and new fsc
> ...


In lieu of writing Donor VIN back to NBT, you can go through the trouble of Importing and Activating a new set of FSC Codes, but this accomplishes the same exact thing, which is to sync NBT VIN and FSC Codes VIN, but it is much more work, so it makes no sense.

And if you do this, 1) You need set of original FSC Codes, and FSC Code Creation Date must be newer than the creation date of the current FSC Codes, else you will have to virginize NBT before you can Import and Activate them.


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

OK will try it thank you very much

When I had gotten the nbt was new been flashed, it may be related also to?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

db800hdse said:


> OK will try it thank you very much
> 
> When I had gotten the nbt was new been flashed, it may be related also to?


It is possible if flashed with wrong FA VIN.


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

I've played a's secured and new fsc.
It's still no navigation

I found a f31
Here I that fsc have backed it up.
I can change but not the vin.

How to encode leg nbt of the VIN number

Please help again 

Thanks Jörg


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

db800hdse said:


> I've played a's secured and new fsc.
> It's still no navigation
> 
> I found a f31
> ...


Sorry, but I really do not understand what you ask.


----------



## db800hdse (Jan 11, 2016)

the vin is the problem.
I have now fsc's by the f31
They fsc's can I play only the vin I can not change.

can you please tell me how


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kakalas said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> I have the exact the same problem as @juantg93 described before, can you help me to get out from this situation too please ? mine just FSCCertStatus rejected, maybe I missed something with FSCS.der and SIGS.der files?


PM sent.


----------



## albideburdanyak03 (2 mo ago)

Hi, @shawnsheridan 
I have a problem like in the picture, for "0×A0 FSCStatus rejected" now navigation is gray, I created fscs with hu_tool 2.6 but it doesn't work, 
when i try i get this result.
for "0xA0" where can i find the right fsc codes? or what should i do?
my vin "F299013" thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

albideburdanyak03 said:


> Hi, @shawnsheridan
> I have a problem like in the picture, for "0×A0 FSCStatus rejected" now navigation is gray, I created fscs with hu_tool 2.6 but it doesn't work,
> when i try i get this result.
> for "0xA0" where can i find the right fsc codes? or what should i do?
> my vin "F299013" thanks.


F299013 is car with factory NBT. Why/ What FSC Codes are you trying to get from HUTool?

You need to wipe all FSC Codes and import your original OEM FSC Codes,


----------



## albideburdanyak03 (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> F299013 is car with factory NBT. Why/ What FSC Codes are you trying to get from HUTool?
> 
> You need to wipe all FSC Codes and import your original OEM FSC Codes,


Thank you for reply, My car is imported from japan to europe, I think I need to activate the navigation in order to use it in Europe. Registered for navigation asia "00A1".
I need to convert from "00A1" to "00A0" or add.
What can I do for it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

albideburdanyak03 said:


> Thank you for reply, My car is imported from japan to europe, I think I need to activate the navigation in order to use it in Europe. Registered for navigation asia "00A1".
> I need to convert from "00A1" to "00A0" or add.
> What can I do for it?


You need to wipe FSC Codes, and Import factory original ones, then do what you should have done from the beginning, which is to edit FA, change Language and Country Controller Options Codes, VO Code NBT, which should convert A1 to A0, then pull DE File from NBT and generate Map FSC Code and install Europe Map.


----------



## albideburdanyak03 (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to wipe FSC Codes, and Import factory original ones, then do what you should have done from the beginning, which is to edit FA, change Language and Country Controller Options Codes, VO Code NBT, which should convert A1 to A0, then pull DE File from NBT and generate Map FSC Code and install Europe Map.


Thanks for your help, I understand everything you said, I edited FA for my contry and I coded NBT_HU but nothing has changed, all fsc's in the car are original, my question is for update or add fsc to NBT_HU do i need to remove all previous fsc (already installed) because the original fsc package was rejected for 00A0, do i have to buy this from some where, So is there anyone you can recommend me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

albideburdanyak03 said:


> Thanks for your help, I understand everything you said, I edited FA for my contry and I coded NBT_HU but nothing has changed, all fsc's in the car are original, my question is for update or add fsc to NBT_HU do i need to remove all previous fsc (already installed) because the original fsc package was rejected for 00A0, do i have to buy this from some where, So is there anyone you can recommend me?


You should not need to buy Anything. If all FSC Codes are original, A0 should be Status = Accepted after car has slept at least 30 minutes.


----------



## albideburdanyak03 (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Herhangi bir şey satın almanıza gerek yoktur. Tüm FSC Kodları orijinal ise, araç en az 30 dakika uyuduktan sonra A0 Durum = Kabul edildi olmalıdır.
> [/ALINTI]


I will try to remove the fsc as you said and reinstall it.
let me go and mess around. Thanks Shawn 👍


----------



## rivercrane (7 d ago)

albideburdanyak03 said:


> Hi, @shawnsheridan
> I have a problem like in the picture, for "0×A0 FSCStatus rejected" now navigation is gray, I created fscs with hu_tool 2.6 but it doesn't work,
> when i try i get this result.
> for "0xA0" where can i find the right fsc codes? or what should i do?
> ...


I had the matter too.


shawnsheridan said:


> For Navigation only, you need A0, DE, and A9 FSC Codes Accepted. Your DE is Rejected, and you have not provided status for A0 nor A9, but I assume they are Rejected as well.
> 
> Either Emulator is Bad, or you wrote new VIN to NBT, and now NBT VIN and the FSC Codes inside it are mismatched. So is NBT VIN still the original Donor VIN?


I have the trouble like this on NBT2. Map FSCstatus not available, RootCertstatus not available, no DE FSC, no 63FSC. Others FSC are accepted, and FSCCertstatus not available. All function runs well but Navi.
I lost my original FSC. How could I obtain the DE & 63 FSC? I have the Hutools, but no DE&63 FSC and map FSC can not be identified.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rivercrane said:


> I had the matter too.
> 
> I have the trouble like this on NBT2. Map FSCstatus not available, RootCertstatus not available, no DE FSC, no 63FSC. Others FSC are accepted, and FSCCertstatus not available. All function runs well but Navi.
> I lost my original FSC. How could I obtain the DE & 63 FSC? I have the Hutools, but no DE&63 FSC and map FSC can not be identified.


PM sent info


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rivercrane said:


> I had the matter too.
> 
> I have the trouble like this on NBT2. Map FSCstatus not available, RootCertstatus not available, no DE FSC, no 63FSC. Others FSC are accepted, and FSCCertstatus not available. All function runs well but Navi.
> I lost my original FSC. How could I obtain the DE & 63 FSC? I have the Hutools, but no DE&63 FSC and map FSC can not be identified.


NBT2 has no DE FSC Code, and there is no such thing as a 63 FSC Code. 0x63 is the Diag Address for Head Unit.


----------



## rivercrane (7 d ago)

Is it? I’m a beginner to play it.Thanks for reply.
Then what about the ROOTCERT not available? And how to obtain the valid map FSC by hutool?
Thanks again for you honor.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rivercrane said:


> Is it? I’m a beginner to play it.Thanks for reply.
> Then what about the ROOTCERT not available? And how to obtain the valid map FSC by hutool?
> Thanks again for you honor.


Ignore it. Assuming you have EVO ID5/6 Head Unit, use HUTool => SWT/FSC => Select HU_EVO ID5/6 and Enter your VIN => Generate. Install .bin file in USB folder via USB Drive and then Import A0, E5, 9C, 16E, 16F, and 143 FSC Codes with E-Sys. The 120 Map FSC Code is for Europe EVO, and it goes on USB Drive with Map Data in folder named "FSC".


----------



## rivercrane (7 d ago)

I have done. But either USB nor Esys, cannot import the map FSC. It tips FSC error.


shawnsheridan said:


> Ignore it. Assuming you have EVO ID5/6 Head Unit, use HUTool => SWT/FSC => Select HU_EVO ID5/6 and Enter your VIN => Generate. Install .bin file in USB folder via USB Drive and then Import A0, E5, 9C, 16E, 16F, and 143 FSC Codes with E-Sys. The 120 Map FSC Code is for Europe EVO, and it goes on USB Drive with Map Data in folder named "FSC".


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rivercrane said:


> I have done. But either USB nor Esys, cannot import the map FSC. It tips FSC error.


What is error?
What Map Data are you using?
What is name of FSC Code file?


----------



## bimmer_bmwfun (3 d ago)

Hello, can you tell me how to write VIN and activate navigation when replacing HU_NBT2 of F45?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmer_bmwfun said:


> Hello, can you tell me how to write VIN and activate navigation when replacing HU_NBT2 of F45?


PM sent.


----------



## bimmer_bmwfun (3 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


HU broke down, so I want to remove HU_NBT2 from car vin V612055 and attach it to car vin V375853 to activate it, but I can't do it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmer_bmwfun said:


> HU broke down, so I want to remove HU_NBT2 from car vin V612055 and attach it to car vin V375853 to activate it, but I can't do it


PM sent.


----------



## AbhayG (Oct 14, 2020)

Shawn
I have coded my f15 for screen mirroring.
It is id 5 2017 model.
I get only audio mirrored.
No video
Sorry to post on wrong thread.
But i saw you active here so posted.
What wrong coding i might hv done?
Phone is samsung ultra note 20
Thank you


----------

